# seo ranking sites????



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

https://www.rankwise.net/


IS this a good indicator to see if someone who says they are a seo expert is doing a good job if you plug in one of their clients they have been doing work with for a year???


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> https://www.rankwise.net/
> 
> 
> IS this a good indicator to see if someone who says they are a seo expert is doing a good job if you plug in one of their clients they have been doing work with for a year???


Good Question!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

No idea, but my site is at 81%.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> No idea, but my site is at 81%.


I have been randomly testing sites all day and 81 is the second highest score I have seen


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine ranks 89%.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> https://www.rankwise.net/
> 
> 
> IS this a good indicator to see if someone who says they are a seo expert is doing a good job if you plug in one of their clients they have been doing work with for a year???


I would be very interested to know as well. it looks like an interesting sight. i scored a 77 myself.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a great little tool Dave! I got an 84% not too shabby. I've got sooo much work to do on it but finding the time is near impossible.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> I have been randomly testing sites all day and 81 is the second highest score I have seen
> 
> the seo expert I was considering hiring all her clients are at 40 something


I'd take a pass on that "expert"


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I like that it gives suggestions on what to fix. It pointed out some issues I knew I had (but do not affect my local ranking at all)


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> https://www.rankwise.net/
> 
> 
> IS this a good indicator to see if someone who says they are a seo expert is doing a good job if you plug in one of their clients they have been doing work with for a year???


Brother Dave, it's things like this that will give me tunnel vision very fast, trying to perfect cdn and time to first byte issues, image optimizations..... It's a sickness I tend to lean on the ocd side of things sometimes. Makes me an excellent cleaner though. 

It's awesome seeing you learning, sharing it and asking questions to learn more. I am the same way. 

Going over some things with our friend a week or so ago, after having spent a few days on my own messing around with some of the behind the scenes stuff, she asked me, what was the benefit I received for time invested? Would I have benefitted more by creating a blog and promoting it via Facebook? It hit me like a ton of bricks and I got out of the tunnel just like that, wrote a new blog, promoted it and received a fair amount of visitors and feedback considering my area. 

Not knocking the backbend side of sites as well. It's definitely important, and if nothing else helps arm you with info to help make a good decision in who to have help you with your site. It also helps you communicate with whoever you have help with specifics that you are looking for. A fair and honest one will help you stay on the right track as well. We aren't competing with Amazon or Ebay. I can't emphasize enough the benefit I think you would receive getting some good content promoted on Facebook targeting golfing, wine tasting and shopping lovers in 28277 and 28209. It's like a way of beating google by reaching customers before they check google... I think. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing the checker. And thanks to Chris for her advice and me not going on a three day tagent trying to make it 100's lol. 

www.ultimatehousewash.com - 90 pages

Content 78%
Contents


Technical 84%
Technical SEO


Authorship
Authorship check


Total 85%
SEO Total


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

That's a good one Dave. 84 I have and telling me to fix some things I don't understand but it's nice.
I stopped trusting SEO people or the O (at the risk of repeating myself lol)
and I have reasons, but there are some good ones I am sure.
There is interesting discussion about it at Contractortalk recently about SEO.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Also Dave,
after your site is done and yours looks good, really nice, it is up to you to take it from here.
Most SEO will screw it up from here on, what would they do?

Links- Forget it, don't let them. The nice ones are not easy, they will screw you
Citations? Get something like whitespark and do it yourself.
Social media- Don't let them! That is supposed to be you and you only!
Look at their own social media sites:
Do they have hundreds if not thousands of Facebook likes (with engagement)
What about their own Google plus, are they active daily with their own demographic and in communities etc.
Linkedin- how active are they? 
Active is not about dropping a link once in a while.
SEO is mostly bad. The ones to trust need to spend a lot of time on your site to do it right.
Being a contractor yourself, how expensive do you think that would be?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> https://www.rankwise.net/
> 
> 
> IS this a good indicator to see if someone who says they are a seo expert is doing a good job if you plug in one of their clients they have been doing work with for a year???


I ran several sites thru that and noticed a few sites scored the exact same score and suggestions, all with a notice to "contact us to fix it". And some of the "errors" noted I know were not true. I think that shows more of the technical issues a good webmaster would address.

I'd be more inclined to use something like http://www.woorank.com/, that shows me more how users view the site as opposed to Google if I really was worried about it.



Ultimate said:


> Brother Dave, it's things like this that will give me tunnel vision very fast, trying to perfect cdn and time to first byte issues, image optimizations..... It's a sickness I tend to lean on the ocd side of things sometimes. Makes me an excellent cleaner though.
> 
> It's awesome seeing you learning, sharing it and asking questions to learn more. I am the same way.


Great point John, it is great to learn about this stuff, but you have to be balanced and put your efforts in the right places. Do you really need to spend hours learning what the best material for making a brush is, or spend time on learning how to use the brush?



George Z said:


> SEO is mostly bad. The ones to trust need to spend a lot of time on your site to do it right.
> Being a contractor yourself, how expensive do you think that would be?


And again, George nails it.:notworthy:

And I should probably post this in the blog section, but here goes! 
What to look for when hiring a SEO Company


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Very good advice on web site checkers here.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the best way to see how a site ranks is like this
1. type the site into google and look at what the page title and meta description is trying to rank for
2. see what the H1 etc. and keywords are trying to rank for
3. delete your history and type those keywords into google and see how well that site ranks for what its trying to rank for.

The site I built sucks in most tests but ranks pretty good for what I want it to rank for. Try for yourself http://www.calgarypropainting.com ranks 2nd page for ''Calgary eco painting company'' and does ok for anything related to Calgary green or low voc painting company. 

an online website tool couldn't tell you that information, only by actually looking at and reading a website can you see how it is doing.


----------



## MHelpdesk (May 22, 2014)

Oh man, I LOVE tools like that. It was a sad day when my web host opted out of Quantcast, because I used to love that too but am now considered too penny-ante to measure. This tool is pretty interesting; it picked up that I'm reblogging a lot of things, and of course that has zero SEO value. It's put a boot in my backside to write my own original material like I used to do. The depth of information they give you is unusual for a free site. I will be bookmarking this (I have 19 different sites, I will be using this ALL the time!).


----------



## rankwise (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Guys, nice to see you are discussing our tool. 

The original question was if the scan could check if the SEO expert was doing a good job. The answer is not that simple. At all depends on what you hired your expert for.

We scan for internal keyword consistency. That is the least a SEO professional can do. If your site is about painting please make that as clear as possible. How else could Google figure out how to rank your site.

We also scan for technical issues. Most SEO experts do not have the knowledge to fix this and if they do they cannot always fix it because of hosting restrictions.

We also scan for social signals. Some SEO experts focus on social media but not all. That is not always a bad thing. It all depends on your strategy and the amount you are willing to spend. 

@Dave Mac, I took the liberty of donating you a full SEO dashboard. That will give you much more insight into your website and more pointers for your seo professional

Arjen


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the information, much appreciated
_________________
Straight Edge Painting
jacksonville house painters


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have always had some one else create my sites . I have been doing part time seo for a while now, ( I guess ?) Truth is I really dont know what Im exactly looking for.

I try to read up on these type of threads but constantly lose interest, then I wonder what I am paying for.

Wow did I put to many I's here holy cow.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Stuff Dave Mac!!!

I have found over the years that website designers and SEO specialists are two different animals

One usually isnt good at the other

BTW- 85 on my site

i think this tool is a good way to do a checkup on your site

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I like to use whatpageofsearchamion.com to check my rankings for keywords.
__________________
Straight Edge Painting 
painters Jacksonville FL


----------

